

Ask HN: App launch check list? - ebr4him

My app is almost ready and should be submitted to the "Mac" Appstore next week. I was wondering if someone has already worked on a pre-launch checklist?<p>- Website
- Demo Video
- Submit to sites like Macupdate etc..
- ??<p>Would appreciate your comments.<p>Thanks
======
cosjef
[http://entropydigital.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/webgr...](http://entropydigital.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/webgrab.png)

------
cosjef
Good question. If there isn't one, lets create one.

